# Your annual Tax Summary should be available on July 7.



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

*MINE ISN'T, IS YOURS ???*

​


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> *MINE ISN'T !*
> 
> ​
> View attachment 242351


It looks as if the recent email from Uber was more accurate in this regard. It relevantly stated:

'You can also check your partner dashboard after July 7 to access a new 'annual' tax summary for the 2017-2018 Australian financial year'.

(https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber's-end-of-financial-year-tax-update.269895/)


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

The June Monthly Summary is missing, no sign of the promised Annual Tax Summary.


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Your annual Tax Summary *should* be available on July 7

[emphasis added] 

I was looking today also, only May is available, no June or 2017-18 annual summary as yet.


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

it says after 7 july only. Uber does not say 7 july 2018? So could be next year or year after for annual tax report..


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
Why would you sweat this stuff?
Chomping at the bit to pay tax, I don't get it.

Three or four years down the track the ATO will realise that you haven't paid 'your subscription fees' and it is only then that you should start thinking about engagement with them.

.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm usually very patient with my partner, but this repetitive incompetence appears to be the norm.

The driver's app gives us a delayed "heads-up" about the MONTHLY Tax statements problem, no mention of the ANNUAL Tax Summary !


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

June Tax Summary is now available










Thanks for the Heads Up Ubernauts - NOT !

When referring to dysfunctional organisations I've often heard the saying _*"The left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing "









*_
I've stumbled across a diagram showing UBER's organisational model - they have taken this dysfunction thing to a whole new level .


----------



## deardollar (Sep 26, 2017)

I can download my yearly summary now. But it does not state how much GST I have received and how much GST Uber have charged me. How can I do the GST reporting?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

deardollar said:


> I can download my yearly summary now. But it does not state how much GST I have received and how much GST Uber have charged me. How can I do the GST reporting?


Divide both your income and expenses amounts by 11.


----------



## deardollar (Sep 26, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Divide both your income and expenses amounts by 11.


Thanks for reply. I only do ubereats. And I remember on Uber support told me that from December 2017, the ubereats fare includes GST but not before that. That's why I think the devide-by-11 method won't work.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

deardollar said:


> Thanks for reply. I only do ubereats. And I remember on Uber support told me that from December 2017, the ubereats fare includes GST but not before that. That's why I think the devide-by-11 method won't work.


If you do only UberEATS, you shouldn't need to pay GST unless your annual turnover from UberEATS is at least $75,000, which is unlikely.

If you do need to isolate GST amounts, you'll need to tally up the relevant monthly amounts rather than use the annual summary.

It now occurs to me that all rideshare drivers (ie, those who convey passengers) will need to do the same given that Uber's GST liabilities on the service fee began on 1 December 2017.

This means the annual summary can't really be used.


----------



## deardollar (Sep 26, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Divide both your income and expenses amounts by 11.


Also, is the 'Uber rides service fee' inclusive of GST? Do I have invoices from Uber showing GST I paid it?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

deardollar said:


> Also, is the 'Uber rides service fee' inclusive of GST? Do I have invoices from Uber showing GST I paid it?


See the second-last paragraph in my comment above. The short answer is 'yes from 1 December 2017'.


----------



## deardollar (Sep 26, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> If you do only UberEATS, you shouldn't need to pay GST unless your annual turnover from UberEATS exceeds $75,000, which is unlikely.
> 
> If you do need to isolate GST amounts, you'll need to tally up the relevant monthly amounts rather than use the annual summary.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I get that from 1 Dec 2017, the uber service fee is inclusive of GST. Before that, the fee is without GST.

I registered GST because other pay less if I am not registered. They pay $110 if I am GST registered and $100 if not. Say my expense is $55 inc and my marginal tax rate is 50%. My after tax income would be 100 - 55 - (100-55) * 50% = $22.5 if I am not registered. 110 - 55 - (100-50)* 50% - (110/11 - 55/11) = $25 if I am not registered. Did I get this right?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

deardollar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I get that from 1 Dec 2017, the uber service fee is inclusive of GST. Before that, the fee is without GST.
> 
> I registered GST because other pay less if I am not registered. They pay $110 if I am GST registered and $100 if not. Say my expense is $55 inc and my marginal tax rate is 50%. My after tax income would be 100 - (100-55) * 50% = $77.5 if I am not registered. 110 - (100-50)* 50% - (110/11 - 55/11) = $80 if I am not registered. Did I get this right?


You may well be. I'm not on top of the maths of all this. Perhaps someone else would care to comment.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> If you do only UberEATS, you shouldn't need to pay GST unless your annual turnover from UberEATS is at least $75,000, which is unlikely.
> 
> If you do need to isolate GST amounts, you'll need to tally up the relevant monthly amounts rather than use the annual summary.
> 
> ...


I should have mentioned that drivers who hadn't given Uber their ABN and hadn't confirmed they are registered for GST have had a GST component in their service fee and other relevant expenses since 1 August 2018 rather than 1 December 2018.


----------

